

Experimental Dropbox Build 3.7.31 bundles the Dropbox Gmail extension for Chrome - lra
https://www.dropboxforum.com/hc/communities/public/questions/202374509-Experimental-Build-3-7-31

======
jasonellis
Adding an opt-in method of installing the Chrome extension during installation
= Hey thanks! This is really convenient and helpful!

Bundling the extension by default during installation = Really?! Are you
kidding?! This extension isn't vital to the Dropbox experience and is only
useful to a small subset of users. If you tell users this extension exists,
those who want the functionality will gladly install it. I hope you're at
least bundling a 1.0 version when this build is released since the version on
the Chrome store says it's BETA version 0.9.7.

~~~
stoshe
Exactly. Forcing a browser extension I may not want on me is a quick way to
get your application uninstalled from my machine.

------
mikhailt
Wait a minute, isn't this the main reason Google is blocking all offline
extension installs across all platform soon and enforcing all installations to
be done via its web store?

Why is Dropbox wasting time on something that's about to be broken soon?
Unless they have a deal with Google to allow this? If so, isn't that anti-
competitive?

------
JohnTHaller
I hope they're doing it _very_ carefully. Last I checked, making any changes
to Chrome's settings files (like adjusting a homepage) will cause Chrome to
reset all extensions and extension settings. It does this with no warning. And
if you're not logged in and synced to Google, all those settings are gone.

------
gdulli
I hate when companies do this.

